# Budwieser Super Show Tour Stop Merced



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

April 2014


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

When when when when when when...........:dunno:


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

Impalas bike club well be there ,,, anything on performers


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Information coming soon sorry.


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sacramento....


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

Fairgrounds? ?


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## batool100 (Jan 18, 2014)

This was the great tour of cars and it has stopped to mercdes in racing.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

april 13th Merced Fair Grounds Hope to see the Movement in LA CASA!!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ralph B presents said:


> april 13th Merced Fair Grounds Hope to see the Movement in LA CASA!!!!



Gonna be a good one...I'm in.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gonna be a good one...I'm in.


Hope to see you there brother!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

whats up carnal were can we get pre registration forms?


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Baby customs in Merced


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Baby boyz custom in Merced


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

Team Sangre will be in the house


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT ITS ALMOST HERE GET YOUR RIDES READY DONT WANNA MISS OUT !


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj in the house for this one...and yup, there's gonna be another big silly string fight going down.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Orale mike ! Hope to see you there brother


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

TTT. Can't wait! 

L.I.F.E


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump homie!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj handling the music for this one. And another silly string fight on the horizon.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Next stop! Can't wait


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT DONT WANNA MISS OUT LOOKING TO BE A BIG ONE THIS YEAR!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's right around the corner...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> Thanks for the bump homie!


ya sabes :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...Merced


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Count me out maybe next time


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Well got my whole class going from Merced college :thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Well got my whole class going from Merced college :thumbsup:


See you there brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ADVANCED TICKETS AVAILABLE FOR $20 AT KOOL DESIGNS IN FRESNO (559)252-5665 OR THE SELLAND ARENA BOX OFFICE!!!!!!!!!
YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sangre Latina Members Attending The Merced Show

* Alfredo F. taking 2 cars
* Margarito C.
* (R.I.P Jorge's Car)
* Victor F.
* Jorge P.
* Rafa L.
* Carmelo H.
* John R.
* Carlos
* Jilo
* Memo
* Cristian M.
* Alfredo M.
* Sal M.
* Lallie S.
* Manuel A.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

WE WILL BE TAKING PRE-REGISTRATION THIS WEEKEND @ THE MERCED SHOW FOR THE IMPALALS FRESNO SUPER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF ANY ONE NEEDS A PRE-REG FORM PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

EKBOOST209 said:


> Sangre Latina Members Attending The Merced Show
> 
> * Alfredo F. taking 2 cars
> * Margarito C.
> ...


See you Sunday!


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Can we bbq


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

See everyone at the show


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS
On the road from Bakers.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

WE WILL BE TAKING PRE-REGISTRATION THIS WEEKEND @ THE MERCED SHOW FOR THE IMPALALS FRESNO SUPER SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
]IF ANY ONE NEEDS A PRE-REG FORM PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected][/COLOR]
:thumbsup:
[/SIZE][/FONT][/
QUOTE]TTT....


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Great show.!!


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Yes it was I didn't get to talk with you.i had to leave at 2


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Pics of the show?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

SERIOUS said:


> Great show.!!


x2



umlolo said:


> Yes it was I didn't get to talk with you.i had to leave at 2


 Great to see you



MinieMe209 said:


> Pics of the show?


i'll post some soon.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Where's the pics??


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

???????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Great show yesterday thx to Manuel, Lil Cochino and Ralph for your hard work on putting on the show. Congrats to all the winners and hope everyone made it home safe :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

WULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO MANUEL & RALPH B CREW FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry, just got pics of my homies, having a great time. Will post a video.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This was another firme Ralph B. show. Does anyone have pics of the silly string fight??


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Nice meeting you


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

umlolo said:


> Nice meeting you



Same here...


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

GREAT SHOW AND A FULL HOUSE

NICE TO HAVE TALKED TO A FEW OF OUR CUSTOMERS,

AND TO SEE SO MANY OF OUR WHEELS ON SUCH NICE CARS.

THANKS TO ALL OF THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO HAVE GOT

WHEELS FROM US AND HAVE GAINED OUR TRUST IN MAKING YOU A PREMIUM

WIRE WHEEL.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

On behalf of Manuel and Ralph B and our staff we would like to thank everyone that made this show possible we bring the show but you guys make it happen much love and respect to everyone. sorry it took me time to thank everyone but I was in Denver looking for a location to throw a show in Denver. hopefully everyone made it home ok thanks for all the support we will see you in Fresno on June 8th -Manuel & Ralph B


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Heard the hop didn't have there shit together , what happened ,a show ain't a show without a HOP


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

Title Winner 79 said:


> On behalf of Manuel and Ralph B and our staff we would like to thank everyone that made this show possible we bring the show but you guys make it happen much love and respect to everyone. sorry it took me time to thank everyone but I was in Denver looking for a location to throw a show in Denver. hopefully everyone made it home ok thanks for all the support we will see you in Fresno on June 8th -Manuel & Ralph B


 any info on the show in denver???


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Wire Wheel King said:


> GREAT SHOW AND A FULL HOUSE
> 
> NICE TO HAVE TALKED TO A FEW OF OUR CUSTOMERS,
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Heard the hop didn't have there shit together , what happened ,a show ain't a show without a HOP


 well as far as the hop is concerned we put out some money and nobody showed up!!! just to let you know our insurance goes up twice the amount so we end up paying for something that people don't support just to let you know! and if you weren't there then you missed a good show hope to see you at the next one, peace!! -MANUEL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> well as far as the hop is concerned we put out some money and nobody showed up!!! just to let you know our insurance goes up twice the amount so we end up paying for something that people don't support just to let you know! and if you weren't there then you missed a good show hope to see you at the next one, peace!! -MANUEL


:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

bigcadi said:


> any info on the show in denver???


Checkout our Denver topic


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Who did they have for hop judges


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------

